# Cheque Book Stamp Duty



## Crunchie (20 Dec 2004)

Received a new book of 20 cheques from my favourite bank last week and notice I was charged €6 Stamp Duty. This seems to be a huge increase on last time. A phone call to the bank simply got "the charge is correct" reply.

Did I miss something in a budget that put Stamp Duty up to 30c per cheque?


----------



## ClubMan (20 Dec 2004)

No - stamp duty is still [broken link removed] and has not changed since _Budget 2003_. Perhaps the additional €3 is some other (non stamp duty) charge that your bank levies on new chequebooks? Or maybe they simply made a mistake? Make sure that the cheque numbers follow on sequentially from your previous chequebook just in case they printed another one and retained or lost it but charged you for the privilege all the same. Best to query the charge directly with them again. If you don't get any satisfaction then contact [broken link removed].


----------



## Crunchie (20 Dec 2004)

Thanks ClubMan


----------



## billwinters (19 May 2008)

Just happened on your link now. The same just happened to me with AIB. 
EUR7.50 they charged me. I'll be marching over to them tomorrow to complain.


----------



## clonboy (19 May 2008)

i actually thought they were affected in the last budget?


----------



## Bank Manager (19 May 2008)

ClubMan said:


> No - stamp duty is still [broken link removed] and has not changed since _Budget 2003_. Perhaps the additional €3 is some other (non stamp duty) charge that your bank levies on new chequebooks? Or maybe they simply made a mistake? Make sure that the cheque numbers follow on sequentially from your previous chequebook just in case they printed another one and retained or lost it but charged you for the privilege all the same. Best to query the charge directly with them again. If you don't get any satisfaction then contact [broken link removed].



Sorry Clubman - but your information is incorrect.  Stamp Duty was raised to 30c per cheque in the last budget.
*Cheques/Drafts*

The stamp duty chargeable on cheques/drafts is being increased from 15 cent to 30 cent.  



Regards,


BM


----------



## VanHeusen (19 May 2008)

Did anyone notice the *DATE* of the response? 20-12-*2004*.


----------



## mimi rogers (19 May 2008)

Bank Manager said:


> Sorry Clubman - but your information is incorrect. Stamp Duty was raised to 30c per cheque in the last budget.
> *Cheques/Drafts*
> 
> The stamp duty chargeable on cheques/drafts is being increased from 15 cent to 30 cent.
> ...


 
thanks for the correct information bm.

mimi


----------



## Bank Manager (19 May 2008)

VanHeusen said:


> Did anyone notice the *DATE* of the response? 20-12-*2004*.




I must admit I didn't ......

On that basis Clubman's response was accurate at the time, but now the Govt Duty is 30c per cheque ....

Regards,

BM


----------



## z105 (29 Jul 2008)

Is the correct amount €7.50 for Gov Duty cheque book ?


----------



## gipimann (29 Jul 2008)

If the chequebook contains 25 cheques, then it is - 30c x 25 = €7.50


----------



## z105 (29 Jul 2008)

Thanks gipimann, so that confirms it's 30 cent per cheque - scandalous


----------

